# Replacing an older car...what to get?



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Anti-Prius person here. Not adverse to a hybrid, just don't want a cheap thin tinny one. Leaf is also out, they just feel cheap. My Cobalt is more substantial.

Requirements are four door sedan, mid or full size, gas engine, automatic shift. I've been keeping track of the vehicles available for sale as far as large sedans go that are within my budget ($8000-$10000) the same models keep popping up:

2016-2018 Nissan Altima
2017-2019 Ford Fusion
2013-2016 Ford Fusion Hybrid
2013-2015 Honda Accord
2012-2014 Toyota Camry
2015-2017 Hyundai Sonata
2015-2018 Kia Optima
2014-2016 Mazda6
2014-2015 Chevy Malibu (and 2016 Malibu Limited)
2015-2017 Chrysler 200
2014-2017 VW Passat

Looking at numbers on paper, the Passat, Accord, Sonata, and Optima have the most rear seat room. The Fusion Hybrid has the best mileage followed by the Altima, Sonata/Optima, Mazda6, Passat, and Accord/Camry.

What kind of experience do you all have with these sedans? Positive content only, tell me what you LIKED about the cars. I already know what I don't like about each one. I'm just having trouble determining why one is better than another. Reliability is a major concern with most of them. I don't want to spend a lot of money up front on a car that is historically reliable if I have to accept lesser trim (cloth seats, no seat heaters, plain radios) or higher mileage (and consequently, more maintenance coming due sooner and repairs that may have been put off).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Toyota Camry is by far the best on your list since you are opposed to the Prius.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

So I should get a car that's 3-4 years old than the others for a brand name? A car that gets 34-35mpg highway instead of 38, 39, or 41? A car that has less rear seat room?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> Anti-Prius person here. Not adverse to a hybrid, just don't want a cheap thin tinny one. Leaf is also out, they just feel cheap. My Cobalt is more substantial.
> 
> Requirements are four door sedan, mid or full size, gas engine, automatic shift. I've been keeping track of the vehicles available for sale as far as large sedans go that are within my budget ($8000-$10000) the same models keep popping up:
> 
> ...


Avoid Nissan !
Jatco transmission failures.
Ford uses them too.
Avoid Dodge.

Toyota Camry, Hyundai Sonata,Chevy Malibu.
The 3 choices in my opinion.

Volkswagon is expensive to repair.
Honda transmission is weak.
Mazda is part owned by Ford.



occupant said:


> Anti-Prius person here. Not adverse to a hybrid, just don't want a cheap thin tinny one. Leaf is also out, they just feel cheap. My Cobalt is more substantial.
> 
> Requirements are four door sedan, mid or full size, gas engine, automatic shift. I've been keeping track of the vehicles available for sale as far as large sedans go that are within my budget ($8000-$10000) the same models keep popping up:
> 
> ...


You can buy a 2019 Toyota Camry from Hertz used with 20,000 miles for $16,700.00 financed at 3.5% interest. They also have Malibu & Hyundai.



occupant said:


> Anti-Prius person here. Not adverse to a hybrid, just don't want a cheap thin tinny one. Leaf is also out, they just feel cheap. My Cobalt is more substantial.
> 
> Requirements are four door sedan, mid or full size, gas engine, automatic shift. I've been keeping track of the vehicles available for sale as far as large sedans go that are within my budget ($8000-$10000) the same models keep popping up:
> 
> ...


Kia Nero is a Hybrid. " crossover" 51 mpg
Lot of luggage & rear seat room.
100,000 mile warranty.

The chevy malibu 2018 had a 6 speed tranamission.
The 2019 has a C.V. transmission.
The 2018 will last longer.
Here is a model with 49,000 miles for $12,800.00


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Those three are all way outside of my budget if I'm going to pay cash and I really am happy not having a car payment.

I will pass on the current generation of Malibu, that's why I was looking at 14-15 and 16 Malibu Limited models.

Niro is what I would get should I decide to finance. It was already what I wanted but you can't find them under $10k cash.

But even a used $17000 Nero with 51mpg wouldn't save me money on fuel versus say a $10000 2016 Fusion Hybrid at 41mpg until 140k miles are put on it, two years and a few months later. So a new $24000 Nero wouldn't save me anything until 280,000 miles.

I'm starting to think along the lines of fuel cost and maybe I need to find the absolute cheapest 2013 Fusion Hybrid out there which might be about $6000 and just run that and buy another one every two years (2015 2017 2019) selling the old one privately each time to recoup most of the cost. None of these other large sedans are going to be available in decent condition used for less than that and the Fusion Hybrids do not cost much more used than a regular Fusion.

This seems to fall in line with what most of these other rideshare drivers are doing with their Priuses. Buy the cheapest one you can find, run it into the ground, sell to some other sucker for half what you paid for it, go find another and repeat.

I suppose my next question would be, does the smaller trunk of the hybrid model really affect luggage capacity for airport runs? I know both the Fusion Hybrid and Camry Hybrid models have the batteries taking up about a third of the trunk space. If you just go by cubic foot volume my Cobalt has a larger trunk than either, But it's useless for those very large hard sided cases and I can only get one in the trunk and one in the front seat and then have their other crap piled around both. I don't sit in the airport lot waiting on rides but I do take a lot of people to the airport from near where I live.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

occupant said:


> Those three are all way outside of my budget if I'm going to pay cash and I really am happy not having a car payment.
> 
> I will pass on the current generation of Malibu, that's why I was looking at 14-15 and 16 Malibu Limited models.
> 
> ...


When I opened the trunk on a Fusion that's when I decided it wasn't the vehicle for me. As the salesman put it himself, you can get a carry on in there but not much else.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

My wife just brought up another consideration since we are about to move to a very rural area of Oklahoma that I am probably not going to be doing the airport runs much anymore but I also need to consider what dealerships are available there and that takes out Volkswagen as the nearest dealerships to Lawton are either in Oklahoma City or Wichita Falls. All the other makes seem to be represented even Mazda.

I have a feeling I'm going to be doing a lot more of the food and grocery deliveries there, so cargo space is going to be just as important. That probably takes the Fusion Hybrid and Camry Hybrid out of consideration.

My next question would be which years of Altima have these transmission problems? I used to have a 2014 and it didn't have any issues after two dealership software updates were performed. Then again that was a company car that got turned in around 85,000 miles so I don't know what happened after that.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

My market allows 15 year old vehicles. I would get a car based on miles you drive per year. Look for black leather interior. Don't over spend, reliability is most important. Toyotas and Hondas would be your best bet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> Those three are all way outside of my budget if I'm going to pay cash and I really am happy not having a car payment.
> 
> I will pass on the current generation of Malibu, that's why I was looking at 14-15 and 16 Malibu Limited models.
> 
> ...


THE FUSION HYBRID HAS 11 CUBIC FOOT TRUNK.
THE FUSION IS DISCONTINUED.
HERTZ HAD SOME FOR AROUND $11,000.00
THEY MAY HAVE SOLD THEM ALL.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You are putting yourself in a little bit of a box with your requirement being a mid or full size car. If I were doing this full time and didn't want to suffer a Prius, I would look for a 10 year old Corolla that didn't have too much mileage and was in good shape, kill it and repeat. Maybe 4K with 100K miles on it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well with $10,000.00 down.
A car note would be about $75.00 a month.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You are putting yourself in a little bit of a box with your requirement being a mid or full size car. If I were doing this full time and didn't want to suffer a Prius, I would look for a 10 year old Corolla that didn't have too much mileage and was in good shape, kill it and repeat. Maybe 4K with 100K miles on it.


You could pick up a 2017- 2018 Nissan Versa for under $10,000.00 with 29,000 miles on it.

Here is a 2015 Toyota Corolla 81,000 miles $6,900.00

In my market, car can not be older than 8 years.
I would buy a 2019. With 20,000 miles. For a $10,000.00 discount off of new .


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

your market might be different but I would want the smallest, cheapest, biggest POS out there if I was starting over. Maybe $3000 max...you could buy another car for yourself with all the dough you'd be making


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> My wife just brought up another consideration since we are about to move to a very rural area of Oklahoma that I am probably not going to be doing the airport runs much anymore but I also need to consider what dealerships are available there and that takes out Volkswagen as the nearest dealerships to Lawton are either in Oklahoma City or Wichita Falls. All the other makes seem to be represented even Mazda.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be doing a lot more of the food and grocery deliveries there, so cargo space is going to be just as important. That probably takes the Fusion Hybrid and Camry Hybrid out of consideration.
> 
> My next question would be which years of Altima have these transmission problems? I used to have a 2014 and it didn't have any issues after two dealership software updates were performed. Then again that was a company car that got turned in around 85,000 miles so I don't know what happened after that.


Renault has had 43.4% of Nissan since 1999.
( Nissan, Mitsubishi, Renault Alliance)
So any Nissan after 1999 is suspect for trouble !

Just as FIAT owns Dodge/ Chrystler.



occupant said:


> Those three are all way outside of my budget if I'm going to pay cash and I really am happy not having a car payment.
> 
> I will pass on the current generation of Malibu, that's why I was looking at 14-15 and 16 Malibu Limited models.
> 
> ...


The $17,000.00 Nero would have a 100,000 mile powertrain warranty.
A 2019 model car.
51 m.p.g.
19 cubic foot luggage.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

> The $17,000.00 Nero would have a 100,000 mile powertrain warranty.
> A 2019 model car.
> 51 m.p.g.
> 19 cubic foot luggage.


That $17,000 would be for a used 2017 model which would no longer have that powertrain warranty with the second owner. The warranty would stop at five years or 60,000 miles. A new one would cost $24,000 to get that warranty.

If I did purchase a new one I would purchase it at a local dealership that offers a lifetime powertrain warranty but I would make sure that that warranty would be honored at the Kia dealership in Oklahoma as well. I can get that same lifetime powertrain warranty on a Nissan, Mitsubishi, Mazda, or Hyundai as well as Ford. But that is still talking about a brand-new car all of them around the same price range. I could probably get a smoking deal on one of the last new Fusions, though. Still going to check and see what the cheapest new Niro is there. I'd really prefer not to finance.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lawton has population of, what, about 100K people? You sure it’s worth upgrading before you get there and see what the market is like?


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Lawton has population of, what, about 100K people? You sure it's worth upgrading before you get there and see what the market is like?


My car is approaching a quarter million miles and is 12 years old with a cramped rear seat. Perfect for leaving behind to my 18 year old stepson when we move so we only have to drive one vehicle down.

My wife and I visited Lawton over Christmas break and she did very well with Lyft and we did well running DoorDash and UberEATS together. Our expenses will be more than cut in half when we move down there so we won't have to pull these 12 hour days we've been doing in Ohio.

Besides if I need a little bit more business I can always run an hour north to Oklahoma City. Dallas is also about three hours away if I want to go work there for say the annual Mary Kay convention or any other large events.



BuberDriver said:


> your market might be different but I would want the smallest, cheapest, biggest POS out there if I was starting over. Maybe $3000 max...you could buy another car for yourself with all the dough you'd be making


This was exactly my line of thinking when I got the $1500 Cobalt. it has definitely served its purpose but I really want something bigger and newer to replace it. Even if my stepson goes and buys himself a vehicle and I end up taking it with me it will likely not get used for rideshare and would instead be passed down to my next kid after I run it 2 more years, and then I will be looking for the same kind of vehicle in the same price range by then.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

occupant said:


> Anti-Prius person here. Not adverse to a hybrid, just don't want a cheap thin tinny one. Leaf is also out, they just feel cheap. My Cobalt is more substantial.
> 
> Requirements are four door sedan, mid or full size, gas engine, automatic shift. I've been keeping track of the vehicles available for sale as far as large sedans go that are within my budget ($8000-$10000) the same models keep popping up:
> 
> ...


Who cares about rear leg room? You won't be sitting back there.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

The following applies to the 2014 Passat on your list:

I drive a 2011 Jetta with the 2.5L naturally aspirated 5 cylinder gas engine paired with the 6 speed DSG transmission. I have abused the car a lot and after 239k it still runs like a champ and the only repair outside normal maintenance has been an AC compressor. I'm amazed how well the leatherette interior has held up which can be found even in some S or base models. 

That said...

I have been tempted a couple of times to pick up a low mileage, one owner 2014 Passat SE. It is available with the same 2.5L engine and transmission as my Jetta. Unfortunately, 2014 is the last year they offered this engine, switching to a 1.8L 4 cylinder engine with a Turbo as its replacement.

All other Passats from 2014 to 2017 I personally would not consider for rideshare. I don't think turbo charged engines are a good choice for what we do. They are more complex and I agree with those who believe it affects the longevity of an engine once you get to higher mileages. Plus the turbo itself isn't likely to last the entire lifespan of the engine. You are going to find yourself replacing it at least once. So that's an additional built in cost for a system that is not necessary for a rideshare vehicle.

Of course there is a huge supply of the turbo diesel models returning from VWs buy back offer after the emissions scandal. If these would drop in price, as they rightly should, I would consider one for non rideshare use.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> THE FUSION HYBRID HAS 11 CUBIC FOOT TRUNK.
> THE FUSION IS DISCONTINUED.
> HERTZ HAD SOME FOR AROUND $11,000.00
> THEY MAY HAVE SOLD THEM ALL.


I understand all that but interestingly enough the Budget location closest to where I live just got in 12 more 2019 Fusions sitting out there brand-new ready to rent. The city of Columbus has hundreds of them. Just because they don't make them new anymore doesn't mean they and their parts are not going to be plentiful for the next decade.



ubercrashdummy said:


> The following applies to the 2014 Passat on your list:
> 
> I drive a 2011 Jetta with the 2.5L naturally aspirated 5 cylinder gas engine paired with the 6 speed DSG transmission. I have abused the car a lot and after 239k it still runs like a champ and the only repair outside normal maintenance has been an AC compressor. I'm amazed how well the leatherette interior has held up which can be found even in some S or base models.
> 
> ...


Diesel is significantly cheaper down in Oklahoma. it's about $0.60 less per gallon than in Ohio. I'm not afraid of turbocharged engines. They're not as dirty as they used to be.

I definitely like the Volkswagen interior especially on the 2016 and newer Passat.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who cares about rear leg room? You won't be sitting back there.


Maybe you've never had more than one person in your car but when people sit behind me they shove their knees in my back and it sucks.

Back to the Kia Niro...that local dealer only has two in stock and they are both 2019 Touring models, $26600 each after hefty discounts. I'd have to wait until 2020s come in to get an FE or LX/EX trim at a reasonable price.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I forgot to mention the primary reason I prefer the 2.5L engine over the Turbo diesel and gas options for rideshare. It has a timing chain and all the other options including the 2.0 TDIs have timing belts with interference engine designs.

Edit: Actually there is a 2.0 TSI option with a chain but also has a history of issues with tensioner failures that can result in a catastrophic outcome.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

occupant said:


> Besides if I need a little bit more business I can always run an hour north to Oklahoma City. Dallas is also about three hours away if I want to go work there for say the annual Mary Kay convention or any other large events.


Don't know about OKC, but man... Ants are aplenty here in DFW, so unless you value your time for something, the six hour drive is probably a losing proposition.

But anyway... Back to the topic at hand. I don't have much experience of any of the cars listed, but out of the list you posted, my choice would definitely be a Camry Hybrid, with Accord Hybrid as a close second.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

occupant said:


> Maybe you've never had more than one person in your car but when people sit behind me they shove their knees in my back and it sucks.


Huh. Didn't consider that. I drive a Kia Soul so there's a lot of rear leg room and I'm not tall so my seat isn't all the way back.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

occupant said:


> Anti-Prius person here. Not adverse to a hybrid, just don't want a cheap thin tinny one. Leaf is also out, they just feel cheap. My Cobalt is more substantial.
> 
> Requirements are four door sedan, mid or full size, gas engine, automatic shift. I've been keeping track of the vehicles available for sale as far as large sedans go that are within my budget ($8000-$10000) the same models keep popping up:
> 
> ...


Camry, not even close.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Although VW are by far the most fun car I have ever owned, if something goes wrong the maintenance cost can sky rocket.



ubercrashdummy said:


> I forgot to mention the primary reason I prefer the 2.5L engine over the Turbo diesel and gas options for rideshare. It has a timing chain and all the other options including the 2.0 TDIs have timing belts with interference engine designs.
> 
> Edit: Actually there is a 2.0 TSI option with a chain but also has a history of issues with tensioner failures that can result in a catastrophic outcome.


That is what happened to my 2009 GLI. Something with the "chains" and followed by $4k price tag and I'm sure other stuff I didn't understand. That was just before Thanksgiving few years ago, and earlier that year I had to replace the control module or something that was $2k. I tapped out, and actually still got a good trade on the car as GLIs are generally in demand.

Anyway, although I'll own a VW again, most likely on a lease and not used for ride share.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Get the Camry or the Sonata. Both are solid cars, I’ve had both. The Sonata went over 150k still going but gave to family. My 18 Camry now is killing the game with over 56k trouble free miles and I get compliments on it all the time. It sounds like you’re being pretty picky and already know what you want though.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> your market might be different but I would want the smallest, cheapest, biggest POS out there if I was starting over. Maybe $3000 max...you could buy another car for yourself with all the dough you'd be making


The markets where you can get in for $3000, are over saturated and don't have any trips.

The markets that allow 15yo cars, might as well not even drive.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

occupant said:


> Anti-Prius person here. Not adverse to a hybrid, just don't want a cheap thin tinny one. Leaf is also out, they just feel cheap. My Cobalt is more substantial.
> 
> Requirements are four door sedan, mid or full size, gas engine, automatic shift. I've been keeping track of the vehicles available for sale as far as large sedans go that are within my budget ($8000-$10000) the same models keep popping up:
> 
> ...


get at 2015-18 cmax(energi) if possible. Way bigger and more fun than a prius. Almost as good gas mileage. I get 2 charges/day, raised my electric bill $15/mnth and a lifetime avg 54mpg on 63k miles. Cost abt 1.5 cents/mile electric 4.5 cents/mile gas @$2.50 /gallon


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

occupant said:


> Those three are all way outside of my budget if I'm going to pay cash and I really am happy not having a car payment.
> 
> I will pass on the current generation of Malibu, that's why I was looking at 14-15 and 16 Malibu Limited models.
> 
> ...


At 3.5% interest for a car loan, your cash can be doing better things for you.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

occupant said:


> Anti-Prius person here. Not adverse to a hybrid, just don't want a cheap thin tinny one. Leaf is also out, they just feel cheap. My Cobalt is more substantial.
> 
> Requirements are four door sedan, mid or full size, gas engine, automatic shift. I've been keeping track of the vehicles available for sale as far as large sedans go that are within my budget ($8000-$10000) the same models keep popping up:
> 
> ...


That's Cute... Cobalt.... Substantial.

I love how you snuck some humor in there and no one noticed.... That's awesome...

Oh wait you were serious.... Oops my bad.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

If you are considering buying a car like a business man, you would want to consider how much you had lost on car after 3 or 4 years or 5 years. Of course, you will want to think about comfortable and style of a car as a car lover. Consider them equally.
Honda and Toyota with the same price range, you will be getting too much mileage in it. Condition of Car would not be your liking but as their reliability are good, when you are selling them out, you would get better offer too.
VW Passat ( I have one 2012 which has 103,000 miles in it ) is a really good car with style and more leg room. I have Honda Accord (2016 which has only 33000 miles) as well but I love to drive VW more. With your money range, you can get newer model VW with low miles which is great. Only problem to me as an VW owner is it's price drop per year along with driven mileage is nightmare. It is more than Honda and Toyota. I don't know I can sell it out when it reach to 200,000 miles. If you are considering to use the car until it it belongs to junk yard, Considering to own VW passat will not be bad idea. As for me, I rather resell it to new owner than using the car till it ends.
I guess repair or maintenance cost would be the same. A lot of car in these decades are built with not only Mechanism but also with Electronics sensors. Older model may have problem on both and it would take you repair shop more than newer model VW while repair cost is a little expensive on it. ( BTW VW needs to use its own Engine oil, Water and other stuffs those are only available at VW authorized service center and you can purchase them there. Oil change + Oil filter cost is $124. VW recommands it for 10000 miles (VW wants you to used up your car so bad and expecting to buy new car. so they do that way. it is my mechanic said. ) So I regularly change oil every 6000 miles. (If you do oil change yourself, it will be $85.) So, it is almost as same as twice of 3000 miles Oil change. Sonata is a lovely car but It can be considered as same as VW plus it is expensive than VW in initial purchasing. It will comes with High miles. 
It is very hard to decide so just be patient and go hunting for everything. Just be patient and you will find the one you fall in love. 
Good luck.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Not to OP but to all members in general.

I worked a really short stint at a used car dealer three months ago.

We sold an excellent as if brand new Leaf for 5,500 bux. I couldn't get that battery to charge more than 50%. So, I researched buying a reconditioned battery.

Six thousand dollars. 

The owner sold it with original battery with three year warranty.

Place recently closed down due to owner running out of money. I've dealt with a lot of business owners in my life and this guy was in business since way before I was even born but man was he a dingbat.

Anyways, stay away from Leafs. There's a sucker born every minute.

Don't be a sucker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are putting yourself in a little bit of a box with your requirement being a mid or full size car. If I were doing this full time and didn't want to suffer a Prius, I would look for a 10 year old Corolla that didn't have too much mileage and was in good shape, kill it and repeat. Maybe 4K with 100K miles on it.


You could pick up a 2017- 2018 Nissan Versa for under $10,000.00 with 29,000 miles on it.

Here is a 2015 Toyota Corolla 81,000 miles $6,900.00


occupant said:


> I understand all that but interestingly enough the Budget location closest to where I live just got in 12 more 2019 Fusions sitting out there brand-new ready to rent. The city of Columbus has hundreds of them. Just because they don't make them new anymore doesn't mean they and their parts are not going to be plentiful for the next decade.
> 
> 
> Diesel is significantly cheaper down in Oklahoma. it's about $0.60 less per gallon than in Ohio. I'm not afraid of turbocharged engines. They're not as dirty as they used to be.
> ...


Ford is going to QUIT BUILDING CARS.
S.U.V. & TRUCK ONLY
BESIDES LINCOLN & MUSTANG.

THAT ALONE IS TELLING.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I would go with a Porsche Panamera gts. All black 😂. You will keep your 5* ratings and get lots of tips .


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

observer said:


> Not to OP but to all members in general.
> 
> I worked a really short stint at a used car dealer three months ago.
> 
> ...


In general, I'm afraid of people who swap their good battery to someone else for cash before selling their car.

Probably a good chance of getting a newer Prius with a really old battery.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

OldBay said:


> In general, I'm afraid of people who swap their good battery to someone else for cash before selling their car.
> 
> Probably a good chance of getting a newer Prius with a really old battery.


Prius batteries aren't as expensive as they used to be. There's reputable guys around here who will come out and exchange them for 400-600 bux. All labor, battery and 1-2 year warranty.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

observer said:


> Prius batteries aren't as expensive as they used to be. There's reputable guys around here who will come out and exchange them for 400-600 bux. All labor, battery and 1-2 year warranty.


Where do you think they get the good batteries from?

"Hey, you selling your Prius? Here's $500 for the battery, you can put this old one in."

I'm certain its a shady business all around.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Where do you think they get the good batteries from?
> 
> "Hey, you selling your Prius? Here's $500 for the battery, you can put this old one in."
> 
> I'm certain its a shady business all around.


Possible but you can get pullout batteries around here from junkyards for 125 bux (my brother works at an auto recycler, that's what he sells them to prius battery rebuilders).

The thing about Prius batteries is that they are modular, made up of something like 30-35 modules. When just one module goes bad you lose power. But you can replace that one module, recharge the battery and battery is good again.

So if you buy one pull out battery for 125 bux and it's good on all modules, great.

If the battery is faulty, you break it up, throw out the bad module and have enough good modules left over to repair 29-34 other batteries.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Well with $10,000.00 down.
> A car note would be about $75.00 a month.
> 
> 
> ...


2015 Corolla for $6,900 is a great deal for a RS car. Assuming it's in great shape and has a good service history this is a winner. Hertz Rental Cars is selling it so it should be easy to see its complete service history. Great gas mileage and very reliable. My goal would be to stay around $5,000 for a car I'm using for RS but this would be worth the extra money.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Mazda is part owned by Ford.


Mazda hasn't been part owned by Ford in years.



tohunt4me said:


> THE FUSION IS DISCONTINUED.


Fusion will remain in production at least through 2021.

https://www.autonews.com/sales/ford-says-fusion-output-will-continue-least-through-2021


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a 2014 Ford Fusion (1.6L Ecoboost) which is not my current RS vehicle (daughter is driving it) but I might switch next year when she goes off to school. It does 28 in town and can do 40 highway. Drive it gently and you can average 35+ if you don't have to drive in traffic. No troubles with it but only 78K miles so far (bought new).


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a bad idea to get a newer car, but if you want a newer car, a used Corolla Hybrid is the #2 UberX car second only to legendary Prii.


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

occupant said:


> That $17,000 would be for a used 2017 model which would no longer have that powertrain warranty with the second owner. The warranty would stop at five years or 60,000 miles. A new one would cost $24,000 to get that warranty.
> 
> If I did purchase a new one I would purchase it at a local dealership that offers a lifetime powertrain warranty but I would make sure that that warranty would be honored at the Kia dealership in Oklahoma as well. I can get that same lifetime powertrain warranty on a Nissan, Mitsubishi, Mazda, or Hyundai as well as Ford. But that is still talking about a brand-new car all of them around the same price range. I could probably get a smoking deal on one of the last new Fusions, though. Still going to check and see what the cheapest new Niro is there. I'd really prefer not to finance.


I think you're right not to finance for Uber/Lyft. I'm having the same difficulty since my last Altima wrecked. The CVT powertrain jerked and accelerated unpredictably despite a 'software update.' I'm pretty sure that Jatco contributed to my loss of control on the road. That and not have good rear tires :frown:. Still it amazes me that people try and sell Altimas with 100k miles for $5,000! Smh...I wouldn't pay over $3,000 no matter what dealer-owned Kelley Blue books says. Trust me, ALL Nissans after 2007 will have CVT, oil burning/catalytic converter issues above 100,000 miles (usually much, much sooner) unless you (or the original owner) babied it with frequent oil and transmission fluid changes.The only improvement in the newer models seems to be in their suspension. Otherwise Nissan/Renault haven't learned a damned thing in 12 years about improving their sh*tty cars and their declining sales prove it.

The reason the Fusions seem so cheap is because they're not building them anymore. Do you really want a car that Ford didn't believe in enough to build anymore? How many mechanics will want to work on them and how easy will it be to find parts for a discontinued (failed) model? It seems quite a gamble for larger trunk space and a few extra mpgs.


----------

